# DIY Canadian Fishing Trip



## Outdoor2daCore

Hey guys/gals,

Been wanting to do this for a long time and hopefully this is the year! I really want to do a successful fishing and camping trip with my wife. I'd like to drive north of Sault St Marie Canada and find fish and sights within 100-300 miles, ideally I'd like to find some walleye and pike, and the thought of some Brookies is very appealing too. Also, was thinking if fishing bays of Lake Superior for lakers/perch/whitefish/coasters, etc. 

It would likely be just car/tent camping but any recommendations of drive in, reasonably priced camps might be worth the extra coin. I'd probably bring up a canoe and a tent and need to pack in plenty if supplies or hopefully have a town nearby. I'd be planning on going mid to later June. Anyone have experience doing this or any recommendations of input would be greatly appreciated!! I tried searching the web but didn't find much


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stickman1978

http://www.ontarioparks.com/park/lakesuperior

Try here for camping and trout fishing. Might have to look else where for pike and walleye.

Ernies campground in Missinabee, might be a good base. Walleye and Pike here, possibly trout near by.

http://www.carpenterlakecabins.com/ontario-fishing-camp.htm
Stayed here also. Nice quiet out of the way place.

You looking more wilderness or convienence?


----------



## Outdoor2daCore

stickman1978 said:


> http://www.ontarioparks.com/park/lakesuperior
> 
> Try here for camping and trout fishing. Might have to look else where for pike and walleye.
> 
> Ernies campground in Missinabee, might be a good base. Walleye and Pike here, possibly trout near by.
> 
> http://www.carpenterlakecabins.com/ontario-fishing-camp.htm
> Stayed here also. Nice quiet out of the way place.
> 
> You looking more wilderness or convienence?


Thanks so much for the reply those both look like good options! How was the fishing at carpenter lake? The biggest things I'm looking for is catching some fish and affordability, which is why I was looking towards camping, although the rates for even camping aren't that far off from some cabins when you take into consideration of two adults and a vehicle. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Copper44

Should talk to Salmonslammer, he did about the same trip 2 years ago. I am sure Brian will help ya out!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## maddiedog

Kind of a hike but longlac is always good. Depends on the size of boat for what you can hit. Cabins were very reasonable last I was there.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stickman1978

Fishing was decent for Pike, Bass and Trout. However you won't find any Walleye there. 

Been to the camp but never fished this place.http://www.paquettescamp.com/fishing.htm

Maybe here
http://www.comolakeresort.com/html/accommodations.html




Problem with Carpenter Lake is no camp Store. That is why I asked about convienences, you better have every thing you need because some of these places are a long way from any kind of town. 30 plus miles is a long way to make a beer run. Trying to get a feel for what you are looking for. I think you may want to keep your better half happy:lol:

http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/en/Business/CrownLand/2ColumnSubPage/STEL02_170045.html

Your cheapest option but really roughing it. I've seen a lot of people do this along 129 between Chapleau and Thessalon on our way up to Ivanhoe lake.
Ivanhoe has a Provincal park that you could check out also.

There other thing I am sure you are looking at is the size of the water. Some of the lakes you could very easily get blown off of in a canoe.


----------



## itchn2fish

Great campground, great pike, walleye, perch, whitefishing. Brook trout streams in the area (Trappers Creek, etc) that are virtually untouched or rarely fished. Bugs may be thick in June, bring lotsa bug dope & headnet with wide-brimmed hat or bug-suit. Go for it, you'll have a blast!
http://www.ontarioparks.com/park/wakamilake


----------



## GoNorthMore

Stayed at Paquettes many times, Wangoon lake has good walleye and pike, great smallmouth bass in the spring but several cabins on the lake. Favorite thing about Paquettes, besides Louis and Sue, is how close it is to the Chapleau Game Preserve. We would car top 12' or 14' rowboats with 5 hp motors into different lakes every day. Louis can point out smaller lakes where a canoe can be enough, but a 12' with motor will really open up your options.
You are right about tenting at a camp like this, often if you can get a cabin it isn't much more than camping costs.
Louis has electricity so hot water shower house and camp ground plug ins, ice and a TV/pool room for evenings or if bad weather, but they have electricity because they are right on the train track. But the game preserve will give you all the wilderness you want.
And like said above, full body bug suits are well worth it along with heavy woods off. Once your on the water usually not a problem but shore is thick stuff.


----------



## lee001

We used to go, to Wawa , It's a great place for walleye , pike, I was a kid then , more LK's than you can count, great place , seemed like there was plenty places to camp. I always wanted to take the train into Canada , were you take your own canoe and supplies , tell them were you want off in the boonies , I guess they let you take a pellet riffle with you , thought that sounded great.


----------



## bucko12pt

Outdoor2daCore said:


> Thanks so much for the reply those both look like good options! How was the fishing at carpenter lake? The biggest things I'm looking for is catching some fish and affordability, which is why I was looking towards camping, although the rates for even camping aren't that far off from some cabins when you take into consideration of two adults and a vehicle.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The problem with camping up there now is it's nearly as expensive to camp as it is to stay in a cabin. We started fishing in the Carpenter Lake area back in the 70's, fishing mainly Horner, Conacher and other lakes in the area north of Carpenter. If you head north from the Carpenter Lake cabins you will see some nice camping spots between Carpenter and Horner. When they jacked up the camping fees, we started renting at Carpenter. Nice cabins, nice people and Denver keeps boats on like 11 different lakes. We took quads, small motors and would pair up and pack back into some of the lakes for the day. Fishing can be pretty good once you figure out the lakes. We took a lot of lakers up to 8-9#. My best brookie was 21", 4 1/4 #. No walleyes, or perch in the area. Carpenter has mostly bass and pike. Deeper lakes have lakes and specs. One if the guys took an 8 1/2# brookie off Horner one year. 

We mostly fished Memorial Day, few times on Labor Day. Memorial Day is usually good for bugs, summer is bad for Mosquitos and black flies. 

Actually thinking about going back up this summer myself.


----------



## kbkrause

bucko12pt said:


> The problem with camping up there now is it's nearly as expensive to camp as it is to stay in a cabin.


I agree, we do a drive in trip to Manitouwadge/Caramat area and it's $10 per person per night to camp on the Provincial Land (Crown's Land). It's an awesome trip, so I dont mind too much but $320 for 8 guys camping 4 nights is pretty pricey.


----------



## green&orange

Quick tip - rent a tent from an approved ontario outfitter and your crown land camp fees are waived. We rent a tent from an outfitter out of Sault Ste. Marie, ON and save a bunch of $. 

http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/en/Business/CrownLand/2ColumnSubPage/STEL02_170045.html


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit

my dad and i went with other dads and sons to Wakimi and Missinaibi for our Canada trips. I loved the trips. Wakimi is just south of chapleau and Missinaibi is about 55 miles north. Both will fit the bill for what you are looking to catch, and both have good launch areas and docks. i loved fishing them especially Missinaibi. The park rangers used to take small rowboats out from the launch and catch lakers straight out from the launch. but the most important thing, more than what lake/s you go to, have fun.


----------

